# How to Sharpen a Round Nose Tool



## RussFromNH (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi all, I was working on a blank last night and noticed that my round tip tool (my favorite tool) is getting dull. I looked on the forums to see if anyone posted any instructions on how to sharpen a round tip tool and I cannot find anything so far. 
 
I talked to the folks at Rockler and they sold me a wet stone that I could use. They also instructed me to use the stone on the top and bottom of the tool and not on the round tip. I tried it last night and the tool is worse than when I started. I made sure I kept the tool flat to the stone since it is a flat edge that I am trying to sharpen. I have thought about picking up one of these...
 
Work Sharp 3000 with FREE Leather Hone - Amazon.com
 
but I still would not know how to sharpen the round tip. 
 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 
 
On a second subject, does anyone have any recommendations on a carbide tip round tool? I know someone on the IAP used to make them.


----------



## Haynie (Dec 12, 2012)

Lots of you tube videos out there.  Best I can describe it is rotate on the bevel.  I use a disk sander.


----------



## RussFromNH (Dec 12, 2012)

So you sharpen it on the round edge and rotate as you sharpen...  What grit do you use on the sander?


----------



## Haynie (Dec 12, 2012)

If you mean ride the bevel to sharpen yes.  After work I will find the video that showed this as an example.  They used a grinder.

I have 80 grit.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 12, 2012)

A round nose scraper ???

Video: Sharpening Woodturning Round Nose Scrapers | eHow.com
OR ....
Are you referring to a carbide tool with a round insert?


----------



## Haynie (Dec 12, 2012)

I assumed gouge


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 12, 2012)

Is it a spindle master or a round  nose scraper?  Each requires a different sharpening methodology.


----------



## RussFromNH (Dec 12, 2012)

It is a small round nose scraper, not one with an insert.  

Lenny, that video is what I was looking for, thank you.  The guy at Rockler told me not to touch the round part and to sharpen it on the flat top and bottom.  It is now dull since I did that.  I am going to try it on my sander tonight.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 12, 2012)

You can hone the top between sharpenings but I see NO REASON you would bother with the bottom side.


----------



## Wildman (Dec 12, 2012)

Shop around for best price or make your own burnisher.

Packard Woodworks: The Woodturner's Source: Veritas Sharpening Products

I use both bench grinder with Wolverine platform and Veritas burnisher on my scrappers.


----------



## RussFromNH (Dec 13, 2012)

As soon as I got home last night I figured out the angle of the scraper and put it on the disk sander.  With two quick passes on the sander the tool has a great edge and cut throught the blank like butter.  Thank you everyone for the advice.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 13, 2012)

Unfortunalely, most of the workers at places like Rockler and Woodcraft(that I have questioned or asked for into) have not known much of what they speak. I remember taking my first pen making class at a Woodcraft and purchasing several different products for finishing pens to follow the finishing routine taught in the class. Oh yea, they sell those products, don't they? 
Do a good turn daily!
Don



RussFromNH said:


> The guy at Rockler told me not to touch the round part and to sharpen it on the flat top and bottom.  It is now dull since I did that.


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 13, 2012)

RussFromNH said:


> > On a second subject, does anyone have any recommendations on a carbide tip round tool? I know someone on the IAP used to make them.
> 
> 
> 
> HOME PAGE - Wood-of-1-Kind


----------



## frank123 (Dec 13, 2012)

I just sharpen using my tool grinder (basically just a fancy bench grinder with finer stones) set to the angle I want and rotate the tool around the radius, or on my little belt sander using an angled block at the same angle to hold it on and rotating the same way with very fine belt for a highly polished edge when needed.

If I were gong to sharpen from the top only, I think I'd just use carbide sandpaper and my surface plate in stead of buying anything fancy.  Sharpening on the top -if I understand it right- would be thinning the tool while sharpening on the end shortens it.


----------



## RussFromNH (Dec 13, 2012)

I have not taken a class yet, everything I have learned has been either from posts (videos and questions), or from the library.  

Due to work I have been out of my shop for the past 8 months.  I am finally able to come up for air and get into my little workshop from time to time.  I have three blanks almost ready for finishing finally.  I want to have them ready for Christmas.  I will take some pictures and post them when I get them done.  I need to get one of them to the lazer engraver this weekend.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 13, 2012)

I saw some pens made on a wood lathe and wanted to learn how. I did some searching and found a class at a local woodcraft. This was before there were any penturning forums to join. That was the only class I've taken.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



RussFromNH said:


> I have not taken a class yet, everything I have learned has been either from posts (videos and questions), or from the library.


----------

